# anyone into insects of any kind?



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

ive been thinking alot about getting back into keeping some insects as they have very interesting personalitys, and their also very beautiful creatures once you get past the "scary" part that some people may have with them, I just don't know exactly how to get back into it as ive been out of the hobby for a few years.

advice, suggestions, pictures and information about the ones you own pretty much anything dealing with insects.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I've kept mantids, assassin bugs, african millipedes and cockroaches in the past.

All very cool pets but i'd reccomend a preying mantis


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

One time at a reptile show I bought a dozen Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches. They were really fun.

Then the females started having babies that could climb up the glass and squeeze themselves through the screen top. My room-mate at the time saw that and absolutely freaked out! I brought them to the pet store and traded them for a mouse to feed a snake.

Then I used to catch and keep giant American millipedes (_Narceus americanus_) . Those were really interesting, but for a period of time I got really busy and forgot to spray their terrarium with water. They all quickly died of dehydration. 
Here's a link on American Giant Millipedes: http://bugguide.net/node/view/5709


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

Giant Millipedes kick ass







I got two baby millipedes that I caught before, but they were too small for me to see so I let them go.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I used to catch and keep all kinds of insects as a child, as most do. Praying mantis are more fun than you'd expect. You can handle them and they have a personality. Its great fun to watch them eat as well.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I had walking sticks as well at one point and they were pretty cool.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I have always wanted a Goliathus goliatus but they are so damn expensive. I also like the giant african millipedes. The closest things to bug that I have are an emperor scorp and a giant white knee T.
http://www.naturalworlds.org/goliathus/spe...us_goliatus.htm


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

dude, that Goliathus goliatus looks awesome!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Ya I would like a few of those.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

how much do they cost


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

They were averaging about $30-$40 for males and $40-$70 for females.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

mantids are awsome i have a chinese one at the moment and will be getting an orchid mantid as soon as this one seasons out i will miss her though what a personality.


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

preying mantis's are illegal to mess with in the US. oh and i know its not an insect but it hangs out with them, i have a garden snail that its shell is about 1.5" i found it at the beach on my car.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

OtheG said:


> preying mantis's are illegal to mess with in the US.
> [snapback]898596[/snapback]​


No they're not.

I have several tarantulas, a flat rock scorpion, and a ton of hissing roaches at the moment.

-PK


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

I own some tarantula,s(6) and since today some cockroaches.

My rosea
View attachment 51988


My boehmi
View attachment 51989


Sorry for the bad quality of the pics

Greetz Marcel


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

OtheG said:


> preying mantis's are illegal to mess with in the US. oh and i know its not an insect but it hangs out with them, i have a garden snail that its shell is about 1.5" i found it at the beach on my car.
> [snapback]898596[/snapback]​


Check out this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=41395


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

mantis are pretty cool
well, as insects go atleast, tarantulas are sweet, but i dotn like spiders lol


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

anyone keep large beetles?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Why on earth would you want tarantula's and beetles INSIDE your house?

--Dan


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got my Giant african millipede. Its freakin huge!!, it came w/ 2 other "freebies" they were giant eastern/N american millipedes. they are the perfect size to go into my snail tank. the african millipede is awsome.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> ive been thinking alot about getting back into keeping some insects as they have very interesting personalitys, and their also very beautiful creatures once you get past the "scary" part that some people may have with them, I just don't know exactly how to get back into it as ive been out of the hobby for a few years.
> 
> advice, suggestions, pictures and information about the ones you own pretty much anything dealing with insects.
> [snapback]885735[/snapback]​


If you want a scary pet you cant go wrong with the T. blondi, P. cancerides, S. gigantea, or S. subsnipes. All readily availible and are confirmed vertibrae feeders. P cancerides are relativley cheap, grow quick and are uber mean growing to over 7" in diameter.

Tarantulaspiders.com has all the bugs you never wanted to know roamed the earth.....







also try midwestexoticpetcenter.com Ive ordered multiple inverts from both and was always pleased.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

OtheG said:


> Just got my Giant african millipede. Its freakin huge!!, it came w/ 2 other "freebies" they were giant eastern/N american millipedes. they are the perfect size to go into my snail tank. the african millipede is awsome.
> [snapback]955750[/snapback]​


can som1 please show me a pic of one of these millipedes... i think i found one stuck in the bottom of my basin the other day, but i threw it outside because i didn't know what it was...


----------

